# OnStar Upgrade Questions



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Last year I got a letter from OnStar stating that my several month old Cruze had outdated OnStar technology, and would require an update. They went on to say that details would be released in January 2015, the same year the old technology would become unusable. A few days ago I received the same letter offering no new information.

I would like to know if Onstar/GM is going to be offering upgrades for free (we were supposed to be informed this month anyways), as I think it's kind of a kick in the balls to charge people to upgrade technology on brand new vehicles.

If they are going to charge for the upgrades, will there be a rebate option for people who do not want to pay for upgrades since the use of OnStar was a purchasing factor in the vehicle.

If somebody from GM or OnStar would like to reply with contact information for Global Media to contact as that would be my next step.

I understand the need to upgrade technology but cars under warranty should be able to get this upgrade for free.

https://www.onstar.com/ca/en/2gcdma.html


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

There are quite a few of us that won't even pay for Onstar let alone an upgrade! For your sake I hope I'm wrong, but I would find it kinda hard for them to offer ANYTHING for free.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like they're scrambling to come up with a replacement module. They'll have to hammer out contracts with the service providers, and see if they'll work in other areas, and only then go into production. That's a non-trivial task. Once they have modules - or at least prices can they think about what to charge or create offerings.

Edit: Looks like they already have the modules for the 2015 Cruzes. So I guess they just have to figure out how to install them into the earlier models. It seems like on-star is rather tightly integrated with the car's computer systems, so I'm sure there's a fair amount of software testing and debugging involved.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

I certainly won't pay for an upgrade... As far as I am concerned, that's a warranty issue. It worked when I bought the car, and if it stops working before the warranty is expired then GM or Onstar should have to fix it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ALBERTA said:


> I certainly won't pay for an upgrade... As far as I am concerned, that's a warranty issue. It worked when I bought the car, and if it stops working before the warranty is expired then GM or Onstar should have to fix it.


Although OnStar likely didn't anticipate the 2G CDMA changes in Canada and despite the fact that engineering and implementing a solution will not be inexpensive, I simply cannot imagine OnStar would pass along the cost of a necessary upgrade/fix to a subscribing customer. Aforementioned said, I also wouldn't expect OnStar to offer the upgrade/fix to non-subscribing vehicles equipped with outdated technology.
- -
Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Although OnStar likely didn't anticipate the 2G CDMA changes in Canada and despite the fact that engineering and implementing a solution will not be inexpensive, I simply cannot imagine OnStar would pass along the cost of a necessary upgrade/fix to a subscribing customer. Aforementioned said, I also wouldn't expect OnStar to offer the upgrade/fix to non-subscribing vehicles equipped with outdated technology.
> - -
> Just my tuppence worth.


Same time it would be a good way to kill off old subscribers by not discounting the service if they out of pocket the upgrade.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice looking Chevy, guessing its a 1951 with an overhead valve six cylinder engine and with a two speed Powerglide transmission. Ha, was a bit two slow for me back then, but would be perfectly find now since I am a grandpa. Always loved a two door hardtop.

To stay on topic, did this car have OnStar? LOL. Sure miss those side vent windows.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ALBERTA said:


> I certainly won't pay for an upgrade... As far as I am concerned, that's a warranty issue. It worked when I bought the car, and if it stops working before the warranty is expired then GM or Onstar should have to fix it.


 I would blame the providers in Canada and not OnStar who simply purchased time on an existing network. This is not a "Warranty Issue" and the free trial was just that, free so you are out nothing. I have found here in the U.S., OnStar will do anything to keep your business, just stuck me on a year Directions & Connections promo. 2 months free and added 200 calling minutes for $19.95 a month. I find the service to have exceeded my expectations. Watched a movie with Arnold, and he was driving an OnStar car with features not available yet. Perhaps I should complain to G.M as well?


[h=3]The 6th Day[/h](2000)
Buy at Amazon







00:07:56 _OnStar will now disengage automatic drive._


Time - _Phrase_
00:07:51 I was that easy.

00:07:53 Your destination, Double X Charter Airport, is ahead.

00:07:56 *OnStar will now disengage automatic drive.*

00:07:59 - Are you ready? - Yes.

00:08:01 Manual drive engaged.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I would blame the providers in Canada and not OnStar who simply purchased time on an existing network. This is not a "Warranty Issue" and the free trial was just that, free so you are out nothing.


Your logic is flawed here..... one of the features he bought with the car is Onstar. Sure technology's change but were not talking about a 5 year old car here. The consumer should not have to pay for upgrades to fix problems that should have been foreseen before the car was ever sold in the first place. The OP car is less than a year old, GM should be footing the bill for this. 

I see no value at all in Onstar & feel even $20 a month is a rip off($240 a year). I already have a phone with me at all times that works in my area, something I can't say about onstar calling plans(they use the Verizon network). Directions? I have a GPS in my car at all times. 

Don't forget ALL GM cars come with free roadside assistance and towing for 5 years/100K. See the section on the link below titled roadside assistance. Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I just went out and got me a made in china Pc , 2 Din does everything Knock off brand iGo playen , DVD , 3D Maps . Android 4.2.2 , 4G , Wifi , Rear Camera , 5.1 surround Sound .. fer ..$89.00 Plus shipping from Sheng something China .. Only took about three Months to Install with a little help from The Installer.com .. OH did I write ASTC TV playen ..Built in Blùetooth , A2DP - Streaming . Touch Screen .. 

I Don't Miss On Star ..Never did in 4 years ..


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Your logic is flawed here..... one of the features he bought with the car is Onstar. Sure technology's change but were not talking about a 5 year old car here.


 No OnStar is a separate optional service. Nobody buys the CRUZE because it has OnStar or XM, those are just some additional features available at an additional price where available. GM, although it owns OnStar does not control the Canadian Data network. When the new CRUZE is finally sold in Cuba it will have the OnStar capability but no OnStar service, same with Mexico and Pago Pago. I liken it to my new Refrigerator which is making a noise, sounds like it wants to poop out an Ice cube yet doesn't have an Ice cube maker, yet the same model can come equipped with a Ice Cube maker. . This is a Canadian Data provider problem which has nothing to do with G.M. and or a Warranty? OnStar comes with a free trial and unless there is an extra charge for the OnStar equipment, there is no loss here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Eddy ? what ya only come out on Saturday Nights Now .. I Don't have On Star ,. So do Ya have time to give Spacedout a VoTe ?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sup Eddy ? what ya only come out on Saturday Nights Now .. I Don't have On Star ,. So do Ya have time to give Spacedout a VoTe ?


 I made the time, thumbs down:question:

A final word about OnStar. On the Sticker it says ask your dealer about geographic coverage. The key words being geographic coverage


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Your logic is flawed here..... one of the features he bought with the car is Onstar. Sure technology's change but were not talking about a 5 year old car here. The consumer should not have to pay for upgrades to fix problems that should have been foreseen before the car was ever sold in the first place. The OP car is less than a year old, GM should be footing the bill for this.
> 
> I see no value at all in Onstar & feel even $20 a month is a rip off($240 a year). I already have a phone with me at all times that works in my area, something I can't say about onstar calling plans(they use the Verizon network). Directions? I have a GPS in my car at all times.
> 
> Don't forget ALL GM cars come with free roadside assistance and towing for 5 years/100K. See the section on the link below titled roadside assistance. Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


My thoughts exactly. I bought the car because one of the features was Onstar. I honestly have no use for the phone service or the directions as I can do that all on my phone but I really do like the automatic crash response. US people might not appreciate the fact that up in Canada if you crash on a rural road and are unable to call for help yourself, it may be 5 hours until somebody else drives down that same road. I do a lot of rural driving so it was a good feature for me, but I cannot justify spending more money on a feature I technically already paid for less than a year ago.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> No OnStar is a separate optional service. Nobody buys the CRUZE because it has OnStar or XM, those are just some additional features available at an additional price where available. GM, although it owns OnStar does not control the Canadian Data network. When the new CRUZE is finally sold in Cuba it will have the OnStar capability but no OnStar service, same with Mexico and Pago Pago. I liken it to my new Refrigerator which is making a noise, sounds like it wants to poop out an Ice cube yet doesn't have an Ice cube maker, yet the same model can come equipped with a Ice Cube maker. . This is a Canadian Data provider problem which has nothing to do with G.M. and or a Warranty? OnStar comes with a free trial and unless there is an extra charge for the OnStar equipment, there is no loss here.


So you wouldn't be annoyed if your refrigerators ice cube function stopped functioning because water stopped freezing in refrigerators but still froze in trays?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ALBERTA said:


> So you wouldn't be annoyed if your refrigerators ice cube function stopped functioning because water stopped freezing in refrigerators but still froze in trays?


 No because my model did not support Ice Cubes. If my manager would have paid extra for the maker that did make the cubes then yes I would be mad. As you know you didn't pay extra for the feature you didn't get. Besides this wasn't a G.M. thing, it was a Canadian thing with the providers of 2G data in Canada. As a side note I have read the OnStar emergency accident protection service does not work flawlessly and in my last accident I didn't even have a windshield left to press any help button even though its supposed to work automatically.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

ALBERTA said:


> My thoughts exactly. I bought the car because one of the features was Onstar.


One thing to remember about OnStar is that the "collision" emergency service is responsive whether you subscribe to OnStar or not. There have been a few threads about this.

I cancelled my OnStar subscription after the trial period expired with my 2008 Cobalt. (I think the basic plan was $24.95/mo back then.)

Last March I was broadsided by a red light runner, and the OnStar operator contacted me, queried me about my condition and whether I needed emergency services, and (as I recall) contact Police. (That said, I also contacted 911, so I'm not sure if OnStar did contact emergency services or not.)

So whether you subscribe to OnStar or not, you will be protected by OnStar in an emergency situation unless this policy has changed.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Davep said:


> One thing to remember about OnStar is that the "collision" emergency service is responsive whether you subscribe to OnStar or not. There have been a few threads about this.
> 
> I cancelled my OnStar subscription after the trial period expired with my 2008 Cobalt. (I think the basic plan was $24.95/mo back then.)
> 
> ...


I doubt that as *Automatic Crash Response* is their main selling point for subscribing to the service? The only thing that is FREE is the Mobile Phone App in 2014+ Units. In any case the service isn't available in most of Canada anymore. They probably called you during your crash to ask if you wanted to sign up?:wub: 
https://www.onstarconnections.com/services/acr/
https://www.onstar.com/us/en/plans-pricing.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Auto crash response works in like severe cases mostly when airbags deploy. The red Impala commercial being ran off the road won't do it as I was in similar where I was physically ran off the road.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Auto crash response works in like severe cases mostly when airbags deploy. The red Impala commercial being ran off the road won't do it as I was in similar where I was physically ran off the road.


 Well in all fairness the Bag did deploy in that Video but OnStar is not on your side if you don't subscribe to them. Otherwise they would be monitoring millions of GM Cars with thousands of representatives for free. Nothing is free!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Well in all fairness the Bag did deploy in that Video but OnStar is not on your side if you don't subscribe to them. Otherwise they would be monitoring millions of GM Cars with thousands of representatives for free. Nothing is free!


My service isn't free, well it was after telling them it didn't work as intended that month.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> A final word about OnStar. On the Sticker it says ask your dealer about geographic coverage. The key words being geographic coverage


Eddy, it worked when sold in Canada so this claim would not hold water in court. At best its bait and switch..... Check out the cruze and all these features it has, never mind the fact in our short sightedness the equipment in your new car will be outdated in less than 6 months? This would be the same thing if a cellphone company sold you a phone only for it to not work in a few months due to a technology change. 

Sure there are areas where service will not work due to poor cell coverage but that is not what has happened here.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

Davep said:


> One thing to remember about OnStar is that the "collision" emergency service is responsive whether you subscribe to OnStar or not. There have been a few threads about this.
> 
> I cancelled my OnStar subscription after the trial period expired with my 2008 Cobalt. (I think the basic plan was $24.95/mo back then.)
> 
> ...


eddy,i just cancelled my 90 day free trial and the onstar operator told me all onstar services would be cancelled including crash response, even if I was involved in a crash.
my 90 day trial expires on 03/17/15


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dirt dauber said:


> eddy,i just cancelled my 90 day free trial and the onstar operator told me all onstar services would be cancelled including crash response, even if I was involved in a crash.
> my 90 day trial expires on 03/17/15


 Yes, that is what I was saying although its a 6 month trial in the U.S. XM is the 3 month trial.


spacedout said:


> Eddy, it worked when sold in Canada so this claim would not hold water in court. At best its bait and switch..... Check out the cruze and all these features it has, never mind the fact in our short sightedness the equipment in your new car will be outdated in less than 6 months? This would be the same thing if a cellphone company sold you a phone only for it to not work in a few months due to a technology change.
> 
> Sure there are areas where service will not work due to poor cell coverage but that is not what has happened here.


Specedout you are a Goon! The O/P could attempt to sue the Canadian Data providers, but since this was a free trial service "where available", and the Radio is provided at no extra cost by GM there would be no damages to collect?????????????


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Eddy , XM is Built Into the A11 Radio these Days .. Extra Cost for GM !
Where did ya find that Word Goon ? Have'nt read that 1 in a while ..


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> No because my model did not support Ice Cubes. If my manager would have paid extra for the maker that did make the cubes then yes I would be mad. As you know you didn't pay extra for the feature you didn't get. Besides this wasn't a G.M. thing, it was a Canadian thing with the providers of 2G data in Canada. As a side note I have read the OnStar emergency accident protection service does not work flawlessly and in my last accident I didn't even have a windshield left to press any help button even though its supposed to work automatically.


Yes, but GM cars do come with an "ice maker"/Onstar feature that was and is still used as a selling point. I am pretty sure I paid for my car, and every last feature, nut and bolt that came with it. Just because the Onstar equipment wasn't individually priced doesn't mean GM put the hardware in the cars for free. It's factored into the price. Also Onstar would have known for years that the 2G technology was coming to an end and they still put soon to be outdated technology in 2014 model year vehicles.



Eddy Cruze said:


> Specedout you are a Goon! The O/P could attempt to sue the Canadian Data providers, but since this was a free trial service "where available", and the Radio is provided at no extra cost by GM there would be no damages to collect?????????????


I am not sure where your thinking is on this... When you bought your car did they list the individual price for every single part? The Onstar hardware was put into the vehicle and factored into the price. Automotive manufacturers don't put anything into vehicles for free... I mean heck... Ford didn't even want to foot the cost to redesign a fuel tank to save peoples lives. They decided the lawsuits resulting from deaths would be the less expensive option.

The fact is GM and Onstar knowingly sold outdated hardware technology in vehicles. Either they should offer an upgrade or refund the cost of the hardware from the cost of the vehicle.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Alberta that is an Ideal World .. We do not live in an Ideal World and Neither does GM .. Oh well just Upgrade ITyourself , I did !


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

I actually just phoned and confirmed with OnStar and I was told they just started sending out emails to customers last month in a "predetermined order" as to not overwhelm suppliers and dealerships with upgrade requests. The emails will have instructions as to how to go about obtaining the upgraded technology. 

The best news? _*THE **UPGRADE WILL BE PROVIDED UNDER WARRANTY AT NO COST!*_

Finally an answer!


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

If you have a smart phone with GPS and navigation, you don't need On Star unless, I guess, you venture off into the wilds of Alberta and the Northwest Territories where there might still be On Star but no cell service. During my free six month subscription when the Cruze was new, every time I adjusted the mirror, my thumb activated On Star. What a pain. The ladies were always nice when I told them to "hang me up" but I kept telling them to shut me off. They would always nicely tell me I could push Hang Up on the dashboard screen, but I never saw it because I was paying attention to driving. At six months, On Star was gone and good riddance.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

roadrunnerA12 said:


> If you have a smart phone with GPS and navigation, you don't need On Star unless, I guess, you venture off into the wilds of Alberta and the Northwest Territories where there might still be On Star but no cell service. During my free six month subscription when the Cruze was new, every time I adjusted the mirror, my thumb activated On Star. What a pain. The ladies were always nice when I told them to "hang me up" but I kept telling them to shut me off. They would always nicely tell me I could push Hang Up on the dashboard screen, but I never saw it because I was paying attention to driving. At six months, On Star was gone and good riddance.


Interesting, because I have accidentally pushed the On* button before, but then I just hung up when it was doing the welcome theme. How did you manage to accidentally press the button, then accidentally say "directions" or "adviser", then accidentally wait briefly on hold all just to tell the adviser to hang up for you? Haha

But seriously... I only pay for the safety package which includes crash response and stolen vehicle recovery. You are correct the phone kind of kills the need for the directions package. It's a little piece of mind in the "wilds" of Alberta where some roads you can drive for 2 or 3 hours without any services/civilization.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm on a promo, got them to include tons of free cell minutes which they charge an outrageous price for, and got 3 months free too after a series of mistakes, the first time I asked for directions the rep said no. The service works great and after never using it during the trial, I enjoy knowing I will be under the $19.95 a month Directions & Connections deal until January 16. As you could imagine the poster who claimed the Accident Response feature was free is wrong although I don't doubt OnStar might have called during the accident to try and sell a current subscription. I'm glad to read that OnStar will honor your 6 month free trial to Canada once the upgrade is up and working. G.M./OnStar is not in the business to intentionally piss you off and I do agree although the radio was free, it is factored into the Car's overall price. This was unfair but it wasn't of GM/OnStar's doing. Since I don't have a smart phone or unlimited calling I am very happy in the way I have been treated and the product is neat, you will like it! I'm glad it worked out for you or will soon!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If the light on the mirror isn't green you aren't being monitored for crash but I bet data from the crash is somehow sent to their database for future use.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> If the light on the mirror isn't green you aren't being monitored for crash but I bet data from the crash is somehow sent to their database for future use.


Interesting. I'll have to check mine later this am. (I've got a 2014, and cancelled after the trial last year.) If my green light is on, I assume that means I still have (local at least) network connection, being in Canada.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

started the car and the green light is off. Whether that is because I cancelled the service or the network is disabled in Canada, I have no idea.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a green light? I've never activated it, but my insurance company said they'd activate it for 6 months to verify my low-mileage discount.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Davep said:


> started the car and the green light is off. Whether that is because I cancelled the service or the network is disabled in Canada, I have no idea.


The network isn't taken down yet.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes, that is what I was saying although its a 6 month trial in the U.S. XM is the 3 month trial.
> 
> Specedout you are a Goon! The O/P could attempt to sue the Canadian Data providers, but since this was a free trial service "where available", and the Radio is provided at no extra cost by GM there would be no damages to collect?????????????


eddy,i just bought my cruise dcember 2014, it is a 90 day free trial for both onstar and Sirius xm
no 6 month free trial for onstar


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dirt dauber said:


> eddy,i just bought my cruise dcember 2014, it is a 90 day free trial for both onstar and Sirius xm
> no 6 month free trial for onstar


 Please don't insult me. Use your eye balls and read the sticker


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

HeY Eddy if he comes back with a sticker for 90 Days would ya Believe IT ..


Things are Subject to change !


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> HeY Eddy if he comes back with a sticker for 90 Days would ya Believe IT ..
> 
> 
> Things are Subject to change !


 I'd do more than that Brian. I would pay to send our Florida friend a $25 Gift Certificate at any U.S. Big Boy!



*Bob's* (California, Arizona, Nevada, Hawaii, Washington, Oregon, Virginia,  
*Logos of Historic Big Boy franchisees.* Franchisees were once required to use their own name with the Big Boy name/character. Some changed logos periodically and these show designs used while a Big Boy affiliate. Most logos date from the mid 1950s to the mid 1960s. Logos for Bud's and Chez Chap were not available to the artist. Eat'n Park, Shoney's and JB's are no longer affiliated with Big Boy.


Maryland, Delaware,


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

Here ya go


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

My 2012 cruze 1LT had 24,000 miles on her when I bought her in December.
Both OnStar and Sirius xm have 90 day free trial


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dirt dauber said:


> My 2012 cruze 1LT had 24,000 miles on her when I bought her in December.
> Both OnStar and Sirius xm have 90 day free trial


Yes I thought you bought new with the 6 months. I owe you a Big Boy Meal!


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

No eddie,we're good!!!
It's a shame they don't give a 6 month free trial for everyone,new or used.
They're just too high priced for me.
My smart phone does everything OnStar does except vehicle crash alert and monthly diagnostic check


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

HELP!
I received an email from OnStar that i need to upgrade my hardware from 2g to 4g, and that they will cover the costs. BUT, they have a disclosure that if you have any aftermarket hardware, there can be issues afterwards, and that you will be held reliable for any costs associated with fixing it, or uninstalling the upgrade should it not work. My problem is that i do have an aftermarket sub, amp, and LC2I audio converter, and i want to be sure that this will continue to work if i go ahead with the installation. Can anyone comment on this? Has anyone who has had the upgrade experienced any issues, or know what is involved with the new upgrade? i dont think it should harm anything. 

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If your car currently works with your phone for phone calls, I don't see a problem. If you had changed out the head unit, that would be a big deal. I don't see speakers and amps causing a problem. IIRC, the OnStar module is separate from the head unit but works with it.


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

okay thanks! The only thing i can think of causing an issue is the LC2I audio converter thats plugged into the head unit. If the upgrade involves them wiring into it, then theyre could be issues. I just dont know whats involved with the upgrade installation, but as you said, id imagine its just replacing a module in the overhead unit, and nothing to do with the head unit.


----------

